# EMBALSES.NET > General >  ¿De verdad?

## Jonasino

Tenemos un exceso de pantanos: ha llegado la hora de destruir estos 15:


"Un informe analiza la profusión de estas instalaciones en nuestro país. Franco construyó muchísimos, pero tras su muerte el ritmo no ha parado. Hoy muchos de ellos son inútiles"




> Como hemos comprobado este mismo año, España es un país acostumbrado a pasar de una pertinaz sequía de varios años a encadenar varias semanas de lluvias intensas capaces de desbordar ríos y arruinar cosechas. Por ello necesitamos pantanos, y para tener pantanos necesitamos construir presas.
> 
> La teoría está clara, pero la práctica, a decir verdad, se nos ha ido un poco de las manos. Según datos del Inventario de presas y embalses de España, recopilados por el Ministerio de Agricultura, Pesca y Medio Ambiente, hemos construido en nuestro país un total de 1.225 presas.
> 
> El general Franco construyó más de la mitad en las cuatro décadas en que dirigió el país, pero la España democrática tampoco ha aflojado el pie del acelerador de construir diques de contención para transformar ríos en embalses.
> 
> Ahora, un informe hecho público por Ecologistas en Acción marca en rojo aquellos embalses fallidos: o han dejado de servir para su cometido original o han sido suplantados por infraestructuras cercanas, y lo que antes tenía el objeto de dar de beber a una comarca ahora se ha quedado en un bonito estanque solo apto para la pesca deportiva, eliminando de paso la biodiversidad o patrimonio que había antes de su construcción.
> 
> Somos, de largo, el país europeo con más presas y el séptimo del mundo, siempre detrás de países que nos superan ampliamente en población o territorio, como China, India, Estados Unidos, Canadá o Sudáfrica. "A esta situación debe sumarse el hecho de que muchas de ellas no cumplen las funciones para las que fueron construidas", indica el informe, esto es, abastecimiento a poblaciones o agrícola, uso hidroeléctrico o laminación de avenidas, es decir, reducir los daños que pueda provocar el cauce en el entorno.
> ...


Fuente:https://www.elconfidencial.com/tecno...cauce_1555632/

----------


## sergi1907

El embalse de El Catllar nunca ha servido, ya hace muchos años que se habla de desmantelarlo pero ahí sigue

----------

Jonasino (03-ago-2020)

----------


## Rectly

Sí, el embalse de El-Qatllar sigue funcionando. Aunque no entiendo muy bien por qué, si en un momento dado se podía utilizar menos de la mitad del volumen de agua que había por culpa de las fugas. También tenía una caldera vieja que tenía fugas, pero no me di cuenta hasta que instalé medidores de inundación, que se pueden pedir a diferentes empresas, yo elegí a ajax. Y no tenía sentido que siguiera utilizando esa caldera porque sólo podía almacenar la mitad del volumen que necesitaba y la acababa de sustituir. Y en el caso del depósito, ni siquiera es necesario sustituir nada, porque ya hay suficientes depósitos así.

----------


## rijod

La Comunidad de Madrid ha mantenido este año la prohibición de bañarse en ríos, largos, embalses y pantanos. Por lo tanto, lugares habitualmente concurridos como la Playa del Alberche, en Aldea del Fresno; Los Villares, en Estremera; El Muro, en Pelayos de la Presa, y Las Presillas, en Rascafría; o las del río Lozoya o el río Manzanares, a su paso por La Pedriza, en el Parque Nacional de la Sierra de Guadarrama, no estarán habilitados, al menos en el primer tramo de este verano. La única excepción donde sí se permite es la Playa Virgen de la Nueva, ubicada en el pantano de San Juan. Cerca de este último enclave ha desaparecido una niña de 10 años, y ha vuelto a poner encima de la mesa los peligros que existen al sumergirse en una gran masa de agua dulce.

----------


## lorena9

El panorama en los pantanos madrileños es espectacular. Cuando está a punto de comenzar la primavera, uno de los momentos del año en el que se producen más precipitaciones, los embalses están por encima del 85% .

Compañeros, si queréis aprender más el tema de inversiones, este sitio https://tradersunion.com/es/brokers/...miral_markets/ de admiral markets os será de gran ayuda. Es uno de los mejores brókers en este momento.

----------


## Perin

Pues así están las cosas..

----------

